# Nothing to do with phones but...



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

cyclONEne nation!! ISU FTW!

Sorry guys couldn't help myself lol









Sent from my Galaxy S III using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ha. I used to live in Iowa City.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

FWIW iowa city is waaay more fun than ames

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------

